# $$ Who here is good at drawing things digitally and wants to make some $$?



## ChrisM (Jun 28, 2013)

The title says it. 

If you are interested and can work fast at a good price and are dedicated to doing awesome work for nothing because I am cheap ass Mother f%&ker.  PM ME NOW!


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 28, 2013)

Also if you know anyone that might be interested in doing some drawing/graphic work steer them my way.


----------



## kaniini (Jun 29, 2013)

What kind of graphic work, exactly?


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 29, 2013)

kaniini said:


> What kind of graphic work, exactly?


I have sent you a PM.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 29, 2013)

What you after Chris? I know a few folk who are dab hands.


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 29, 2013)

MartinD said:


> What you after Chris? I know a few folk who are dab hands.



Yeah I should have been more descriptive when I made the thread like always alcohol and posting doesn't work.

I am looking for someone to design some graphics like buttons/logo's and characters for an iPhone game app I am working on. I have an idea of what I want but I just need someone to design them and make them look awesome.


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 30, 2013)

Really no-one? Off to E-lance I go then.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Jun 30, 2013)

It depends what work you need.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 1, 2013)

Found someone - Close thread.


----------

